# Adobe Lightroom forum



## LightKhan (Aug 10, 2015)

For days now, I am having problems accessing Adobe's Lightroom forums (...or any of their forums, for that matter...).

Firefox and IE just return "Problem Loading Pages" blank hits. Chrome accesses the forums but them I get error pages when I try to log-in.

Anyone else experiencing this?

Thanks.

LK


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 10, 2015)

No problems on Mac or Windows platforms from here in the UK.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2015)

All ok here too, sorry!


----------

